# 5 weeks pregnant and brown spotting



## Saradavies89

Hiya girlies I'm 5 weeks pregnant and I have been having brown spotting and also when I wipe it's on the tissue sometime abit TMI, I've been really worried about it my aunt is a midwife an she has said it could just be implantation bleeding but this is my first so I am really worried, has anyone else experienced this xxxxx


----------



## LadyW

Hi I have just commented on a few other posts like this.. I will copy and paste one...


>>

I had brown discharge from the end of week 5 all through week six. I went for a scan on 6wk2days and all was fine - heart beat etc.

Brown discharge has stopped at the start of week 7, and we paid for a private scan yesterday and everything is great .. heart beating strong and the bean has grown.

Brown doesnt always mean doom and gloom ... granted the red & clots can be worrying.

BUT ... I think its just the implantation coming out ... I read that in week 7 your cervix starts the mucas plug .. a lock down of the cervix effectively.. I honestly believe my brown discharge was my body shedding the old blood from implant etc, before the "lock down"

x
x
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Saradavies89

Awww thanks hun feel better now xxxx


----------



## Siloet

brown spotting can be very normal. it happened to me a couple times during this pregnancy and everything still looks good. the cervix is very sensitive during pregnancy and anything could make it bleed (sex, excercise, etc). it could also just be implantation bleeding. 

BUT, if you notice that the spotting gets heavier, where it turns into red blood, with cramping or backpain, then it may mean a chemical pregnancy (I've had three of these :( ). for me, the spotting was only there when I wiped, I never noticed it on my underwear or anything, and it was there for about a week before the miscarriage occured . what I noticed differently about the spotting I had during this pregnancy versus the chemical pregnancy, is that the spotting got lighter rather than heavier through the days.

dont lose hope, even though it may mean impending miscarrige, it could also be VERY normal. If you have a good doctor, you should be able to call to get ur hcg and progesterone levels checked. You could also just wait to see what happens

sorry I am not the barrer of all positive news :nope:. But I remember when I used to spot, I would virgiously search the internet to find out what I was going through (both good and bad). so I just want to be honest to help anyone going through this. 

wishing the best for you hun. hugs


----------



## Lee109

I bled a little bit around 5wks with DS and everything turned out okay. If it doesn't stop in a few days or gets heavier, call the doc.


----------



## Saradavies89

Thanks for the advice girls think I may call my doctor tomoz anyway and get a blood test maybe xxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Spoke to my midwife and she Gunna try and book me in for a early scan cxxx


----------



## Gem1282

Hi there, what was the outcome? All good I hope :)
I just found out on Sunday that I am 5 weeks pregnant. Since Monday I have had some brown discharge when I wipe and a couple of times there has been a little bit of stringiness (sounds a bit gross, sorry!). The brown discharge has been going for about 2 days now. I also had some brown discharge at 4 weeks preg for 2 and a bit days and assumed that was implantation bleeding because it was not like my period at all. I am worried because I am wondering why there would be more brown discharge again a week later.
No cramps, more like twinges. I am booked in for a scan on Friday and am freaking out. This would be the first child for my husband and I and we have been trying for a few months. It would be so devastating if I have lost the baby. I feel like my other symptoms have subsided too - breasts are not as sore, nausea has lessened. I'm petrified and really finding it hard to concentrate on anything else.


----------



## Maggie123

Im 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant and have had brown spotting for 3 days now. there was 1 spot of red blood but that has stopped. 

I went to the hospital and my first hcg level was 161 which is low for 5 weeks. then 4 days later it was 381 still low. the hospital told me I miscarried but didnt give me an ultrasound. called my ob to tell them about the miscarriage and he said the numbers arent ideal but they cant be sure without an ultrasound and i could still be pregnant now i wait until monday to find out if im still pregnant. Im also having mild pregnancy symptoms. Anyone else go through this and had a full term pregnancy?


----------



## Jamiesmummy22

Maggie123 said:


> Im 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant and have had brown spotting for 3 days now. there was 1 spot of red blood but that has stopped.
> 
> I went to the hospital and my first hcg level was 161 which is low for 5 weeks. then 4 days later it was 381 still low. the hospital told me I miscarried but didnt give me an ultrasound. called my ob to tell them about the miscarriage and he said the numbers arent ideal but they cant be sure without an ultrasound and i could still be pregnant now i wait until monday to find out if im still pregnant. Im also having mild pregnancy symptoms. Anyone else go through this and had a full term pregnancy?

Sorry not sure about numbers but Didnt want to read and run. You might get more response if you start your own post as I see this is an old one. 

I had pink spotting last Saturday with cramps and backache on one side but I spoke with EPU they said it was all normal. However I had more pink spotting on Thursday night quite a bit more so I phoned back EPU and they booked me in for a scan yesterday. My scan showed a yolk sac, heartbeat, my dates didnt match with theirs. They are saying baby measures 6 weeks but it was 8 weeks since my last period. They also discovered a huge cyst on my right ovary which they said explains my bad cramps and backache. After researching ovarian cysts I read they can sometimes cause spotting so that may explain that for me. I have to go back for a scan in 2 weeks to check babys growing so Im stressing about that and praying it grows and I have my dates wrong. Its hard not to worry. Sorry to hear about your situation try not worry until you have had your ultrasound, I was told bleeding is common. Fingers crossed its just your baby bedding in. Good luck I hope all goes well x


----------

